# Marzocchi TXC Federgabel 28 Zoll bis 25.04.2010



## bommel66 (18. April 2010)

Servus,

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280495065601&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


MfG
bommel66


----------

